# Pope signss deal with Grand Imam (Jesus, Mohhamed, and Buddah all equal)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You can read the news from the Vatican here

https://www.vaticannews.va/en/pope/...ncis-uae-grand-imam-declaration-of-peace.html

a few excerpts

The Declaration attests that "freedom is a right of every person: each individual enjoys the freedom of belief, thought, expression and action. The pluralism and the diversity of religions, colour, sex, race and language are willed by God in His wisdom, through which He created human beings.

Finally, "Al-Azhar and the Catholic Church ask that this Document become the object of research and reflection in all schools, universities and institutes of formation". And they hope that the Declaration will become a "sign of the closeness between East and West, between North and South."
---------------------------


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Will have to let this one slide as I'll surely be banned for life if I post my real thoughts on this.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This Pope is a Dope and Dhimmi.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> You can read the news from the Vatican here
> 
> https://www.vaticannews.va/en/pope/...ncis-uae-grand-imam-declaration-of-peace.html
> 
> ...


Fixed it for the *DOPE*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Will have to let this one slide as I'll surely be banned for life if I post my real thoughts on this.


We share your pain. Some bad boy just transposed the link to Fake Book so some hould be able to argue without offending delicate folks over there.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Will have to let this one slide as I'll surely be banned for life if I post my real thoughts on this.


What he ^^^^^ said.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone ever tell the Pope Jesus doesn't belong to just the Catholics?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

F--- the Pope!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Goats and Young boys - They are all equal


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The pope's essentially _not_ Catholic, folks. Just about every other word coming out of his mouth is heresy. He's part of the chastisement. He can't change the teachings of the Catholic Church, but he can--and is--leading many souls to hell. I pray for his conversion to the true Catholic faith every day. Here's what the Church teaches against what he's said.

Give me some Latin. Forget Vatican II.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We were warned time and again.



> "Priests, my Son's ministers, priests, by their evil life, by their irreverences and their impiety in celebrating the holy mysteries, love of money, love of honor and pleasures, priests have become sewers of impurity. Yes, priests call forth vengeance, and vengeance is suspended over their heads. Woe to priests, and to persons consecrated to God, who by their infidelities and their evil life are crucifying my son anew! The sins of persons consecrated to God cry to heaven and call for vengeance, and now here is vengeance at their very doors, for no longer is anyone found to beg mercy and pardon for the people; there are no more generous souls, there is now no one worthy of offering the spotless Victim to the Eternal on the worlds behalf......."Rome will lose the Faith and become the seat of the Antichrist. --OL La Salette September 19, 1846


'priests have become cesspools of impurity.'--OL La Salette

If things look bad now, they're gonna get worse very soon. Re:Amazonian synod.

I'm not going anywhere. I'm standing firm on what the Church has always taught.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Will have to let this one slide as I'll surely be banned for life if I post my real thoughts on this.


I'll post mine...

(KJV) Ephesians 4:5 One Lord, one faith, one baptism,

"My hope is built on noting less than Jesus' blood and righteousness...", excerpt from "On Christ The Solid Rock"

That about sums it up for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another sign the end is nearer than some think.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Another sign the end is nearer than some think.


Catholic prophecies seem to point to a minor chastisement (I think we're there, but it's gonna get worse), then 25 years of peace and prosperity, then people get lax and turn away from the faith worse than before (which is now), most people falling away, the antichrist and apocalypse.

If this isn't the chastisement before the apocalypse, I feel sorry for those people at that time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Anyone ever tell the Pope Jesus doesn't belong to just the Catholics?


Interesting statement , Sas, I had to think about for a while.

This Dope/Pope has been an embarrassment to my religion, but not my faith, that does not waver.

Jesus does not "belong" to any human. Humans belong to their creator, God, and his Son Jesus, was given for ALL our sins.

To embrace a "religion" that endorses the subjugation, rape, slavery, and outright killing, by a *political clan*. Shows the "Catholic" "Pope" is not aligned with Jesus.

Perhaps the "Pope" should try getting people to embrace the teachings of Jesus? Seems he is not. He should consul sinners and not judge them, as they ALL are children of God, but also not condone their sins.

It seems the many types of sins, of Gods people, this "Pope" has embraced, is not the work of God.

Maybe "Pope" signs deal with Lucifer would be better.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

> They also "resolutely declare that religions must never incite war, hateful attitudes, hostility and extremism, nor must they incite violence or the shedding of blood. These tragic realities are the consequence of a deviation from religious teachings.


The Pope would do well to read the Koran, and the Gran Imam would do well to read the Bible. They are both very warlike in places, and they mutually exclude one another.

*34*"Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Pope would do well to read the Koran, and the Gran Imam would do well to read the Bible. They are both very warlike in places, and they mutually exclude one another.
> 
> *34*"Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword.


That would be like, asking an American Politician, to read the Constitution, then follow their oath of office.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have often contemplated the idea that there is only ONE Universal God and that all religions worship the same being, albeit in different forms. God can take whatever form he feels is necessary and does so at will. However. There is a BIG difference between the teachings of Jesus and Mohamed. They are NOT equal !!

I think maybe the Pope is part of the one world government crew !


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not being Catholic, this means nothing to me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The young man sure seems to be the leading applicant for the postion of False Prophet as depicted in the Book of Revelation. Course Catholics are taught that is all past tense..an not applicable to us. Hard to build up interest in discussing the topic. lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not being Catholic, this means nothing to me.


From your posts, I'm sure You are a good Christian.

Don't blame me as a Catholic/Christian.

The fact the "Dope" accepts Islam is both offensive and repulsive to me.

The Catholic hierachcy is more *corrupt*stiupid/dumb/ignorant, than American politicians.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> *34*"Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword.


Would you share with us what your interpretation of this passage is?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

letter to the pope. Just a reminder Muhammad did not rise from the dead. Nope he went down and never go back up. Christ died and was buried , the 3rd day he rose from the dead. Like it or not he is coming back and you are not in charge.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That is one dumb pope ya got there Catholics! Is there some kind of process the Cardinals could revoke him and maybe try their election thing again?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> I have often contemplated the idea that there is only ONE Universal God and that all religions worship the same being, albeit in different forms. God can take whatever form he feels is necessary and does so at will. However. There is a BIG difference between the teachings of Jesus and Mohamed. They are NOT equal !!
> 
> I think maybe the Pope is part of the one world government crew !


Liberals teach that crap to kids at school..so its no wonder you think that. lol. You know one of the funnier aspects of this nonsense is the Pope has bestowed Divinity to poor old dead Bhuddah. He never claimed to be a god or any version thereof..and most of his followeres dont either. Hes a dead guy whos Finger Bones draw large crowds in his home territory. Now do think your right on the one world government crew. The False Prophet will run the end time false religious system who consider Yaweh and Allah as the same....and the Antichrist will handle the goverment. Is all wrote in the Book.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> I have often contemplated the idea that there is only ONE Universal God and that all religions worship the same being, albeit in different forms. God can take whatever form he feels is necessary and does so at will. However. There is a BIG difference between the teachings of Jesus and Mohamed. They are NOT equal !!
> 
> I think maybe the Pope is part of the one world government crew !


Nope. That is incorrect.
Ever read the Bible? God has things he loves and things He hates. He created everything in a particular way. He wants things in a particular way.

Think about it. You are a god. If you love cheesecake, would you want a portion of your creation to bring you dirt to eat?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not being Catholic, this means nothing to me.


Me either - except for one little thing.

Worldwide there are:

Christian - 2.5 Billion

~ of which 1.2 Billion are Roman Catholics
~ added to 1.7 Billion followers of Islam
= 2.9 Billion (not counting Buddhists) ready for the New World Order

Here are the two links where I got those numbers:
Top 10 Largest Religions in The World 2019, Fastest Growing Religions
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-21443313

Interesting times, these.
Right now - our day to day life isn't affected by it much. 
How soon that all changes is anybody's guess.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Do not be deceived.

Romans 16:18, KJV: "For they that are such serve not our Lord Jesus Christ, but their own belly; and by good words and fair speeches deceive the hearts of the simple."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Southern Baptists will not comply.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The pope is a South American socialist. His agenda is drive by that and that alone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone have the popes address. I would like to send him a copy of this. maybe something will sink in.

"Veggie Tales' creator releases creative Bible that is for kids and adults"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The pope is a South American socialist. His agenda is drive by that and that alone.


The Pope is a Jesuit which is a sub set of Roman Catholicim. They invented communism way before Karl Marx showed up. In fact Marx used them for a blue print. 
https://www.breitbart.com/faith/2019/07/25/jesuit-magazine-makes-catholic-case-for-communism/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> The Pope is a Jesuit which is a sub set of Roman Catholicim. They invented communism way before Karl Marx showed up. In fact Marx used them for a blue print.
> https://www.breitbart.com/faith/2019/07/25/jesuit-magazine-makes-catholic-case-for-communism/


Christians around the world who are involved in the catholic church, please leave the catholic church, there is much evil there.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Would you share with us what your interpretation of this passage is?


Jesus makes a declaration that He is the Son of Man, and that is loaded with dynamite. Because if He is, then He is God, and there is no way around that. 
So, there is a strife built in, and a warring against the world, which says that He is just a man. Both sides can't be right, He is God or He is not. And that is the sword that He means.

He also said that there will be divided houses, and strife. And I think they are divided into those that believe in Him and those that don't.

New International Version
Do you think I came to bring peace on earth? No, I tell you, but division. From now on there will be five in one family divided against each other, three against two and two against three. They will be divided, father against son and son against father, mother against daughter and daughter against mother, mother-in-law against daughter-in-law and daughter-in-law against mother-in-law."

https://www.biblehub.com/luke/12-54.htm

It is larger than that too, since the Muslims are divided against the Christians, as to whether Jesus is God. I will stop there, so as not to clutter things up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Christians around the world who are involved in the catholic church, please leave the catholic church, there is much evil there.


I am not being argumentative, but there are plenty of good Christians in the Catholic Church. And if they leave, where will they go? And where is the faithfulness of the Protestant churches?

It is not there, and they are turning away in big numbers. I think that what is going on is a general turning away, and it will get worse, and worse.

America did not get into the pit that it is in without the acquiescence of Christians. We watched as it happened, and for the most part, we said that it does not affect me. But it does.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Christians around the world who are involved in the catholic church, please leave the catholic church, there is much evil there.


Pretty interesting read on how that religion got started. 
https://aletheia.consultronix.com/7.html


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm proud to be Christian, I'm proud to be Catholic.

I'm not proud of the molesters, hiders, and administration of my Church. I had friends molested. 

The new "Pope" is worse.

Catholics need to start fresh, and let Vatican go to Lucifer, That fallen Angel leads them all in Rome.

I'm not sure of Gods way, but it is not Rome. I've seen too much sin condoned in the church.

Don't blame the Catholics, lots of good people who love God/Jesus.

God Bless you all. The Father, Son, and Holy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I should rephrase my earlier post;

I pray that Christians in the Catholic Church work very hard to eliminate the evil and bring their church to the teachings of the Bible and to the pleasure of God.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Christians around the world who are involved in the catholic church, please leave the catholic church, there is much evil there.


500 years ago a lot did for good reasons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Southern Baptists will not comply.


Neither will the WEL church. We bailed on the pope 500 years ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm proud to be Christian, I'm proud to be Catholic.
> 
> I'm not proud of the molesters, hiders, and administration of my Church. I had friends molested.
> 
> ...


The cure for Roman Catholicsim would be to reject the traditions of the Church..Papal Bulls..speaking en Cathedera etc..and try to build themselves a fully Bible based religion. The Bible is currently only one leg in the three legged stool upon which their theologoy is based....but since the Pope is Cathloic that probably wont happen. Finding a Bible Believing Church and listening to what they say...would be a good start for an individual. Or just listen to them over the radio. Its safer..no need to dress up or worry about getting killed by crazy muslims at Chruch. I love this guys preaching. He's Southern Baptist but dont spout any of their goofy dogmas or doctrines. lol.
https://ptv.org/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm proud to be Christian, I'm proud to be Catholic.
> 
> I'm not proud of the molesters, hiders, and administration of my Church. I had friends molested.
> 
> ...





Slippy said:


> I should rephrase my earlier post;
> 
> I pray that Christians in the Catholic Church work very hard to eliminate the evil and bring their church to the teachings of the Bible and to the pleasure of God.


God bless us every one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The cure for Roman Catholicsim would be to reject the traditions of the Church..Papal Bulls..speaking en Cathedera etc..and try to build themselves a fully Bible based religion. The Bible is currently only one leg in the three legged stool upon which their theologoy is based....but since the Pope is Cathloic that probably wont happen. Finding a Bible Believing Church and listening to what they say...would be a good start for an individual. Or just listen to them over the radio. Its safer..no need to dress up or worry about getting killed by crazy muslims at Chruch. I love this guys preaching. He's Southern Baptist but dont spout any of their goofy dogmas or doctrines. lol.
> https://ptv.org/


BW, I am as Christian as you, follow the bible, trained in that. We Catholics had to learn all that for years. Same bible as You.
But a Catholic I am. I have seen wonderful priests, and the molesters. The prior WILL go to heaven no questions from St. Peter , the latter to.......

I do not think the Current, Catholic administration, is with God/Jesus nor holy. Those hideous Priests,Cardinals, and Bishops, along with the POPE(s) deserve punishment, God's punishment. I won't say all, as I do not know them, all.

One more, I am a Catholic of Polish heritage, we have fought the Muslim hordes for close to a thousand years. Saved Europe in 1672, at Vienna, Jan Sobieski and his Hussars, mowed down the Turks like chaff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The cure for Roman Catholicsim would be to reject the traditions of the Church..Papal Bulls..speaking en Cathedera etc..and try to build themselves a fully Bible based religion. The Bible is currently only one leg in the three legged stool upon which their theologoy is based....but since the Pope is Cathloic that probably wont happen. Finding a Bible Believing Church and listening to what they say...would be a good start for an individual. Or just listen to them over the radio. Its safer..no need to dress up or worry about getting killed by crazy muslims at Chruch. I love this guys preaching. He's Southern Baptist but dont spout any of their goofy dogmas or doctrines. lol.
> https://ptv.org/


One more thing, as a young child in the Catholic church, I could tell a few priests were different, and I stayed away, as they lured children away. They got molested.

The others Priests and Nuns were as pure rain water. But those who knew evil deeds could not tell. I think the higher ups were the same.

So I made it through , with my ASS intact.

Sad part is when all those sick bastards got into the church, and let run free, buy the church administration.

That is my rant.

So take this home, if you Know a Good Roman Catholic, that is not a "rump ranger"/been molested by , he's O.K.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> One more thing, as a young child in the Catholic church, I could tell a few priests were different, and I stayed away, as they lured children away. They got molested.
> 
> The others Priests and Nuns were as pure rain water. But those who knew evil deeds could not tell. I think the higher ups were the same.
> 
> ...


Great narrative. Thanks for sharing. I have been blessed with Scotch Irish Protestant genes here..but we get along great with everybody even though those mean old Catholics picked on us a lot..sent us off to the New World on prison ships etc..sniff sniff...but we aint mad about that right now. lol. At any rate I know more about Catholics than do most Catholics. My wife was partly raised by Catholics...then we turned into Lutherans which is sorta like a Catholic without the worship of Mary..but they are highly similar. Then I decided to read the Bible enough to get saved...and made me love to argue with em. lol. Highly funny but about the time I was trying to figure out how the new life was gong to work..bumped into an ex Marian Friar who had lived at a Monastary. We had had some good times discusssing religion. I finally decieded it was like a dog chasing his tail. He would argue about how nice it was to work your way into Heaven and I was aruging its all by Grace..which aint dispense by any steenken priests..but good works is a sign. I finally gave up trying to get his thinking staight. lol. Then I started making some nice off duty money to help with Security at their Church. Mighty nice bunch of folks. Cute ladies..but not sure if they are cuter than the Baptist ladies. They put on some nice men club casino night and beer drinking parties. Lutherans are lot like that too. Lutherans can wreck a persons liver.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Christians around the world who are involved in the catholic church, please leave the catholic church, there is much evil there.


We're not going anywhere. We're taking her back.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> ....Or just listen to them over the radio. Its safer..no need to dress up or worry about getting killed by crazy muslims at Chruch. I love this guys preaching. He's Southern Baptist but dont spout any of their goofy dogmas or doctrines. lol.
> https://ptv.org/


I'd be at a loss for the sense of the sacred. And authority.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> We're not going anywhere. We're taking her back.


We are taking the church , back from 2000 years of sin. FROM: The Popes, the Bishops, and Cardinals.

We have an EVIL POPE, but my faith remains , not in the Pope, but in Jesus and the Lord

Don't blame Catholic. The faithful are with Jesus


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Technically, technically, technically I'm Roman Catholic. As a boy I had no choice, as my mother was an ardent worshipper. I even went to DeSales Preparatory Seminary to check on becoming a priest.

I did give a nodding examination of other faiths, and finally my wife and I studied SDA, which is totally Bible centered. We were married inside the "Country Life Restaurant," which belonged to one of the church's elders.

BTW, I did find out just exactly what the Bible means when Christ states, "_If you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one_."

Further study revealed that the line mentioning 'sword' means "The Scriptures."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> We are taking the church , back from 2000 years of sin. FROM: The Popes, the Bishops, and Cardinals.
> 
> We have an EVIL POPE, but my faith remains , not in the Pope, but in Jesus and the Lord
> 
> Don't blame Catholic. The faithful are with Jesus


The Holy Sacrifice of the Mass
The Rosary
The Angels and Saints. 
The Traditional Doctrines
The Sacraments

Hold tight. There's nothing like it on earth but what's here in the Church Our Lord founded. They're trying to dismantle it, these evil clerics. These wicked fudge packers. But they never will destroy her. However I think the flock's gonna get smaller soon. Keep an ear to the ground this week, because there's a lot that's coming via this Amazonian Synod. Our Lady warned us many times over.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I read in the Bible where at the end a "remnant" awaits the 2nd Coming. Frankly, I wish this whatever would hurry and come.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I read in the Bible where at the end a "remnant" awaits the 2nd Coming. Frankly, I wish this whatever would hurry and come.


I think we're a ways off from that, don't you? From the 2nd coming? I could be wrong, but I guess we're at the beginning of a chastisement, then there'll be a short time of peace (25 years?), then the antichrist comes.


----------

